# Check out the new Sawfly size small



## Revision (Jan 26, 2011)

Didn't make it to the Revision booth at SHOT Show? No worries, watch the video below to check out all the new Revision products including our brand new Sawfly Small.


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

Small face? Why not just say pin-heads?  But seriously, I picked up a pair of Sawfly’s at MCSS a few weeks ago and really like them (this from an Oakley guy).


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 26, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Small face? Why not just say pin-heads? But seriously, I picked up a pair of Sawfly’s at MCSS a few weeks ago and really like them (this from an Oakley guy).



Smacks Nasty upside the head... I'd qualify for the small Sawflys and I ain't no PIN HEAD!!!!

LL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice display.

Women have smaller and more refined noggins/heads!


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Smacks Nasty upside the head... I'd qualify for the small Sawflys and I ain't no PIN HEAD!!!!
> 
> LL



Sorry LL, I was referring to the mens folk.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 26, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Sorry LL, I was referring to the mens folk.



What. Are we chopped liver now?

Note. I'm an Oakley kinda girl too.

Hey, Revision? Serious question - scrips - that insert - any probs with it?

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice product display..and off topic..but what kind of watch are you wearing?  Thats gorgeous!


----------



## Nasty (Jan 26, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> What. Are we chopped liver now?
> 
> Note. I'm an Oakley kinda girl too.
> 
> ...



Naw, I likes women folk a bit better then I like chopped liver, but they let you, a girl, shoot? (evil, evil grin).


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 26, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Naw, I likes women folk a bit better then I like chopped liver, but they let you, a girl, shoot? (evil, evil grin).



:evil, evil grin:

When I was in - my fav was the 60.  Though I was wanted to get up close and personal with the 203 - they just sounded too cool and aiming them just took a little bit more thinking.

LL


----------



## Dame (Jan 26, 2011)

Nasty said:


> Naw, I likes women folk a bit better then I like chopped liver, but they let you, a girl, shoot? (evil, evil grin).



C'mere a minute Nasty. Let me show you how they let the pinhead girls shoot.


----------



## Revision (Feb 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> What. Are we chopped liver now?
> 
> Note. I'm an Oakley kinda girl too.
> 
> ...



Hey LibraryLady- Our Rx Carrier fits into all of our Sawfly, Desert Locust, and Bullet Ant models. Check it out here: http://www.revisionmilitary.com/rxcarrier.html.

For our Rx Carrier we can fill single prescriptions between a -11 through +11 here at Revision or you can buy the Rx Carrier and have the prescription filled at your local optometrist.

We can also fill prescriptions between +1 through -4 for our Hellfly sunglasses: http://bit.ly/gwcYjD.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the details, had any negative reports/issues back from your fans on the inserts?

LL


----------



## Revision (Feb 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Thanks for the details, had any negative reports/issues back from your fans on the inserts?
> 
> LL



Hey LL- We haven't received any negative feedback from anyone that uses our Rx Carrier. Please let us know if you have any more questions about our products or if there's anything else we can help you out with.


----------

